# Any way to check the HDMI version ?



## CedricM (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello,

Does anybody know if there is a way to check the HDMI version of a graphics card ?
GPU-Z doesn't show it.

In my case, I have an MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G card.

Box says HDMI.
French site says HDMI 1.4a.
UK site says HDMI 1.4a/2.0.

It's quite important to know, because 4K@60 Hz only works with HDMI 2.0 compatible graphics cards (very few TVs have DisplayPort).


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2015)

> A *second generation of Maxwell-based products* was introduced on September 18, 2014 with the *GeForce GTX 970*





> *Second generation Maxwell GPU*s introduced several new technologies: Dynamic Super Resolution,[5] Third Generation Delta Color Compression,[6] Multi-Pixel Programming Sampling,[7] Nvidia VXGI (Real-Time-Voxel-Global Illumination),[8] VR Direct,[9][10][11] Multi-Projection Acceleration,[6] and Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing(MFAA)[12] (however, support for Coverage-Sampling Anti-Aliasing(CSAA) was removed).[13] *HDMI 2.0 support was also added*



GTX 970's support HDMI 2.0, however finding a TV with HDMI 2.0 ports with 4K@60hz may present a problem.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2015)

2.0 as far as I was aware.  I think as it stands Maxwell only can run 4k @ 60hz and HDMI 2.0 is required to do that.  There are a couple of TV's hitting the market now with full 2.0 compatibility and more almost each month, for example the  LG 49UB850V.


----------



## CedricM (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks but I would like to be sure before purchasing a 4k screen than won't do 60 Hz with HDMI.
Could it be that the support is at the discretion of the producer of graphics cards?
Or is it guaranteed to be on any GTX970 card, and a typo of MSI ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2015)

CedricM said:


> Thanks but I would like to be sure before purchasing a 4k screen than won't do 60 Hz with HDMI.
> Could it be that the support is at the discretion of the producer of graphics cards?
> Or is it guaranteed to be on any GTX970 card, and a typo of MSI ?


 Forget GTX970 and think the Maxwell architecture, so the card is capable of HDMI 2.0 output BUT in order to get that you must have a HDMI 2.0 capable screen with a HDMI 2.0 cable...... or of course display port 1.2 (I think).


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2015)

CedricM said:


> is it guaranteed to be on any GTX970 card



Yes, it's part of the Maxwell spec



Tatty_One said:


> the card is capable of HDMI 2.0 output



This



Tatty_One said:


> BUT in order to get that you must have a HDMI 2.0 capable screen with a HDMI 2.0 cable



Even more this


----------



## CedricM (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the confirmation.
I was thinking of the LG 40UB8000 which does work with a computer in 4K @ 60 Hz, but unfortunately only in 4:2:0.
Still looking for information on other TVs, as informations on lag & chroma are hard to find, and I'm aiming for a (relatively affordable) > 30" display.

On the monitor side, the AMH A399U UHD 39.5" seems very interesting.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 4, 2015)

According to the HDMI website, there is no such thing as a HDMI 2.0 cable, by the way. As long as you have a regular category 2 HDMI cable (sometimes labeled "high speed"), all the high bandwidth features of HDMI 2.0 will work just fine. Such cables have been for sale for several years now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2015)

CedricM said:


> Ok, thanks for the confirmation.
> I was thinking of the LG 40UB8000 which does work with a computer in 4K @ 60 Hz, but unfortunately only in 4:2:0.
> Still looking for information on other TVs, as informations on lag & chroma are hard to find, and I'm aiming for a (relatively affordable) > 30" display.
> 
> On the monitor side, the AMH A399U UHD 39.5" seems very interesting.


 In terms of getting widely available 4k screens at more affordable prices and running at the same quality would displayport not be an easier option or are you intent on having the TV specific benefits as well?


----------



## CedricM (Sep 4, 2015)

Being able to watch TV would be nice, but not as important as having a good monitor.
But what I am aiming for is a big screen at a reasonable price. Not a 27" 4K monitor, more like 40".
At normal viewing range, such a size does not necessitate to use dpi scaling.

So far, apart from the AMH A399U, which indeed is a monitor, and like most monitors is also DisplayPort 1.2 compatible, I could only find TVs in the 40" range, and no monitors, affordable enough for me.
These TVs have mostly only HDMI 2.0, apart from a few high end Panasonic TVs that have DisplayPort, but are out of my price range.


----------

